# Consulta Ampli TDA2050



## luchomario (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a todos nuevamente esta demas decir que no dudo donde pedir algunos consejillos cuando me dispongo a armar algo jajaj
ocurre q me armare o vere la posibilidad de armar un ampli con un tda2050 tal y como en la datasheet ahora mi consulta y una duda que siempre he tenido las masas tanto como la del trafo 17 - 0 - 17 la de los filtros de 4700  y la de los componentes de la placa van unidos o debo es convenioente separar la de los filtro y tranfo con las de los componentes??
disculpen si sera media noobie la pregunta pero lo escuche una vez y no quiero echarme el parlante o el tda 
y alguien ha armado un ampli para guitarra electrica con un tda q*UE* tal suena???? es algo parecido a lo que se podria compra en una tienda se puede llegar a un nivel descente de sonido??? no tanto en la potencia sino en la calidad???
de ante mano muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Electronec (Sep 22, 2010)

> una duda que siempre he tenido las masas tanto como la del trafo 17 - 0 - 17 la de los filtros de 4700 y la de los componentes de la placa van unidos o debo es convenioente separar la de los filtro y tranfo con las de los componentes??


Las masas van unidas pero respetando la alimentación simétrica en este caso.

17 → +Vs
0  → Masa
17 → - Vs



> y alguien ha armado un ampli para guitarra electrica con un tda q tal suena???? es algo parecido a lo que se podria compra en una tienda se puede llegar a un nivel descente de sonido??? no tanto en la potencia sino en la calidad???


En el Foro he visto montajes con comentarios muy buenos sobre esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 22, 2010)

luchomario dijo:


> . . . y como en la datasheet ahora mi consulta y una duda que siempre he tenido las masas tanto como la del trafo 17 - 0 - 17 la de los filtros de 4700  y la de los componentes de la placa van unidos o debo es convenioente separar la de los filtro y tranfo con las de los componentes?? . . .



El simbolo del VCC, VDD, VEE, GND (o masa como usted le llama) y muchos otros; son simbolos convensionales y evitan llenar un plano electrico de trazos, trazos y mas trazos.
Asi de facil, he dicho!


----------



## luchomario (Sep 23, 2010)

no se que pasa con el circuito que no me funciona suena un sumbido i cuando subo a la señal de entrada se empieza a escuchar algo pero muy distorciionado mal mal 
lo intente por todas parte no cacho q*UE* onda si en vez de un trafo con punto medio lo hago uno normal tendra algo ditinto aaaa no se la verdad q*UE* raro se veia tan simple el circuito le mido la tencion y es ta bien alimentado el tda modifico la resistencia que tiene de ganancia para ver si esta funcionando saturado y nada no se q*UE* pasa a alguien le ha pasado???


----------



## Tavo (Sep 23, 2010)

luchomario dijo:


> no se que pasa con el circuito que no me funciona suena un sumbido i cuando subo a la señal de entrada se empieza a escuchar algo pero muy distorciionado mal mal
> lo intente por todas parte no cacho q onda si en vez de un trafo con punto medio lo hago uno normal tendra algo ditinto aaaa no se la verdad q raro se veia tan simple el circuito le mido la tencion y es ta bien alimentado el tda modifico la resistencia que tiene de ganancia para ver si esta funcionando saturado y nada no se q pasa a alguien le ha pasado???



De todo lo que se lee no se entiende NADA. Podrías hacer un texto como corresponde, respetando la puntuación, separando párrafos y demás? 

El circuito del TDA2050 es muuuuuy fácil. Casi diría imposible que falle. Es de lo más pavo.

Volvé a reescribir tu comentario explicando más el problema.


----------



## luchomario (Sep 23, 2010)

Mira hago el circuito en protoboard y no funciona para anada, no responde hasta elevarle Vi a mas de 2v pp y ahi solo responde de manera saturada, pero casi sin amplificacion ahora, lo esto*Y* haciendo con una fuente sin punto medio, sera por esto q*UE* no funciona ???


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Sin un diagrama esquematico, es muy dificil darle una opinion, asi no le podemos ayudar.
 Si tiene dudas del funcionamiento del circuito, entonces baje el datasheet del integrado, que en el va a encontrar el circuito que recomienda el fabricante.
 Sera mejor que revise primero los temas ya resueltos sobre el TDA2050.
Usa el buscador del foro, con el encontrara mucha mas informacion de problemas resueltos, muy similares al suyo.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 23, 2010)

> lo estoi haciendo con una fuente sin punto medio, sera por esto q no funciona ???



Sin punto medio?
Tiene toda la pinta de ser eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Aguila blanca (Sep 23, 2010)

AMIGO LUCHO MARIO :el amplificador que estas armando es bien sensillo se puede conectar con una fuente simetrica (que te da toda su potencia el C.I. TDA2050) O se puede conectar con un voltaje normal de tierra y positivo. te recomiendo la simetrica, el ruido que comentas puede ser de los filtros de 100nf si estos filtros no se ponen causa ruido y no ay amplificacion correcta, el tranformador deve ser el correcto al voltaje que vas a ocupar, y el C.I. debe estar montado en una placa de aluminio para disipar el calor del C.I. si no lo haces se quema muy rapido ,que no te falte ningun filtro, resistencia etc. por que no funciona, si lo haces como indica el diagrama en datachet y si funciona yo ya lo cheque, suerte que te funcione, (si tienes problemas dime yo te lo explico OK.) por cierto soy nuevo en este foro les mando un saludo a todos los compañeros de este foro. (soy aguila blanca)experto en amplificadores


----------



## luchomario (Sep 24, 2010)

Gracias compadrito todo solucionado al parecer efectivamente era la fuente al no ser simetrica no funcinaba simplemente, pero hice el para una fuente simple y funciono a la perfeccion ahora trabajo en un pre y uno de 100W pero gracias por las molestias hermano cual*QU*ier cosa grite no mas
saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 21, 2010)

Yo también ando trabajando en un ampli para guitarra con el TDA2050, pero aun tengo problemas en la alimentación del preamp, lo malo es que para mi es cosa de suma importancia hacer que funcione por que toda la calificación de una materia de la universidad depende de que lo haga para la exposición de fin de semestre. En mi canal de youtube e andado poniendo mis avances, pero me gustaría saber como vas tu con el preamp a ver si nos podemos ayudar mutuamente, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-ReJZ3mdgw"]este es el ultimo video que he puesto[/ame] anteriormente usaba el TDA2030 pero creo que lo voy a volver a cambiar si encuentro el TDA2052, lo que me deja con dudas es la alimentación, por ahora solo faltaría el equalizador y el mezclador de canales por que debe tener entrada auxiliar.

Aparte debo hacer otro en estéreo y no monofonico ya que es el concepto de donde lo voy a meter la novedad en el diseño.


----------

